
Hal Aberson (of SICP fame) – superb interview of his life and work - gjvc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8k8o7zkA1o
======
gjvc
Among other things, there is a good amount of discussion and explanation on
the establishing of MIT OpenCourseWare.

------
gjvc
Abelson! Sorry...

